# Frage zu Netbeans und dem öffnen eines Fenster



## d3x1984 (27. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habe die letzten Tage das Javabuch (javabuch.de) gelesen, da ich neu im Java universum bin =)
Nun habe ich mir Netbeans installiert und mir mit Hilfe der IDE ein paar Fenster zusammengebastelt.
Ich bin allerdings noch ziemlich verwirrt wie man hier eigenen Code einfügt.
Ich habe ein Fenster mit Menüleiste. Aus einem Menüpunkt möchte ich ein neues Fenster öffnen. In der theorie würd ich sagen, um es zu öffnen muss ich einfach die Klasse des Fensters aufrufen?
Falls ja wie bekomme ich den Aufruf entsprechend im Netbeans in den Menüpunkt rein.
Oder gibt es für den aufruf von Fenstern in einem Fenstereine spezielle Funktion / Methode die ich nutzen muss?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Edit 2:
Um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen.
ich habe ein menüpunkt gesetzt mit:

```
jMenuItem10 = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
```
Dann das ganze wie

```
jMenuItem10.setText("jMenuItem1");
```
Nun möchte ich dem ding sagen das wenn es geklickt wurde
das es das Fenster XYZ öffnen soll nur weiss ich net 100% wie das geht also z.B.

```
jMenuItem10.öffneFenster(Fenster1.setVisible(true));
```

oder irgend sowas.... !


----------



## Flo<H> (27. August 2009)

Hallo!
Wie genau du das unter Netbeans vielleicht leichter machen kannst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich damit noch nicht gearbeitet habe. Grundsätzlich musst du aber dem JMenuItem einen ActionListener zuweisen, in welchem du dann das Fenster öffnen kannst.
Interessant hierzu ist vielleicht folgendes Tutorial "How to use Menus" von Sun.
mfg flo


----------



## d3x1984 (27. August 2009)

hi das hat mir schon einiges geholfen danke...

Beispiel ->
Ok Button im Fenster der ein weiteres öffnen Soll.
habe nun

```
jButton1.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
    public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
        Klick(evt);
    }
});
```
hinzugefügt. Das soll schaun ob der Ok Button mit der linken taste gedrückt wurde

jetzt müßte ich nur noch wissen wie man das andere Fenster aufruft


```
private void Klick(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
        // TODO add your handling code here:
    }
```
also was quasi hie dazwischen kommt...
IM prinzip muss ich ya nur mit

```
fenster1.setvisible(false);
fenster2.setvisible(true);
```
das eine schließen und das andere öffnen,
aber es gibt folgenden fehler...

java:122: non-static method setVisible(boolean) cannot be referenced from a static context fenster2.setVisible(true);

warum?

EDIT:
Um es nochmal einfach zu sagen.
Ich will mit dem klick auf den button eine bereits erstellte Fenster klasse aufrufen!
Es sind 2 verschiedene schon bereits ersteller Fenster. und jeweils 2 *.java dateien
ich möchte, das wenn ich auf den button klicke,
sind das 2 fenster öffnet und NICHT ein neues das ich im code dann erstelle

EDIT2:
Lösung gefunden:

```
new Fenstername().setVisible(true);
```


----------

